# Stream Purchase Availability?



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Has anyone seen the Stream available for purchase somewhere other than TiVo.com yet?

I'm curious to see if there's a better price anywhere else.

(Is this the first post in the new forum?)


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Of course, it looks like there are a few posts on this in the Premiere forums.

Someone noted over there that this release indicates availability at Best Buy and Magnolia stores soon. http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tivo-launches-tivo-stream-enabling-120000424.html


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

Whatever "soon" means. I've been waiting for this kind of easy-to-use functionality for a long time, so I ordered one from Tivo.com today.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Flojomojo said:


> Whatever "soon" means. I've been waiting for this kind of easy-to-use functionality for a long time, so I ordered one from Tivo.com today.


TiVo appreciates that since they don't have to share in the revenue with Best Buy!


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Bought mine with the Facebook sweepstakes farce....despite not being picked, I was able to order the day it was available for pre-order, and it arrived on yesterday, Sept 5.

Setup was easy and it's working great. So far, this is meeting initial expectations... Streaming is good, and downloads are utterly fantastic and fast!...you can even select different sized files for size/speed...no more TiVoDesktop middle man for my situation....as I just want the ability to move shows to my iPad for road trips, etc. 

Now if Apple could allow some real multi-tasking in iOS, Tivo could add background and scheduled downloads without having to have the App open. Also, Streaming and downloading away from the home network would be ideal....but certainly very happy to have this.

Besides that...

The only thing I noticed is that upon closing the Tivo app on my Ipad, when I restarted the app, and I needed to go back to settings in the app and resetup the communication between the Stream and both of my Tivo Premieres.

I hope this was just an anomoly, and I will be checking on this more in the coming days. If anyone else is seeing this, please post. 

And alternatively, please post if you are able to close the app, and when reopening the app, the connectivity between the TiVoStream and your Premiere(s) doesn't have to be setup again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have no forced the app to quit, but I have closed and reopened it repeatedly without losing connection to the Stream.

One oddity is that I did have to go through the Stream setup process for each of my two Premiere units.

Dan


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

d_anders said:


> Bought mine with the Facebook sweepstakes farce....despite not being picked, I was able to order the day it was available for pre-order, and it arrived on yesterday, Sept 5.


I wasn't picked and mine shipped ground. Am I the only one who preordered and am still waiting for it????:down:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wasn't picked and got mine yesterday via overnight. Did you tell them you weren't picked?

Dan


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I ordered mine from TiVo.com Thursday morning. It shipped Thursday via UPS Ground (the shipping method I chose) and is scheduled for delivery on Monday. It's shipping from Fort Worth, so it doesn't have far to go to make it to me.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

ABT Electronics has it for "preorder" with free shipping. No telling when they will get it though unless someone wants to call.

http://www.abt.com/product/63812/TiVo-TCDA94000.html

So this site seems to have done something weird to the link by adding in a referral. If you copy and paste the link it will work fine.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

vectorcatch said:


> ABT Electronics has it for "preorder" with free shipping. No telling when they will get it though unless someone wants to call.
> 
> http://www.abt.com/product/63812/TiVo-TCDA94000.html
> 
> So this site seems to have done something weird to the link by adding in a referral. If you copy and paste the link it will work fine.


Interesting as they don't collect sales tax there for me either. So I'd save about $17 in shipping and tax. Maybe I'll give them a call soon.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I called ABT and they have no idea when it will be in. But he said they have 12 on order and 3 people placed orders. I then called Tivo and complained that I did not get picked and one of their partners was giving me a better deal than they were. Took some complaining but I got a credit back for shipping from them.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

available now
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TIVO+IN...1218734743251&skuId=6303102&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They were available at the local BestBuys in my area this weekend. They only had one left when I was at a bestBuy yesterday.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> They were available at the local BestBuys in my area this weekend. They only had one left when I was at a bestBuy yesterday.


They're not available in my local store but they are in a store about 30 minutes away. Oh well, mine is on the UPS truck for delivery today, anyway.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I ordered one from tivo.com, ended up picking one up from bestbuy but its DOA, will return the best buy one and just wait for the one from tivo.


----------

